
How much does “Uber for Dogs” cost? - wendydean
https://medium.com/@team_96861/how-much-does-uber-for-dogs-cost-39ad9b8471dc
======
_Schizotypy
disappointing, has nothing to do with a ride hailing service for dogs

~~~
tim333
I know. I also tried out howmuchtobuildanapp.io and it didn't tell me how much
to build my app. Just an email with "Do you have availability to hop on a 10
minute exploration call so we can figure out how to best proceed?"

